# Back in Atlanta...



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello All, 

Just thought I'd share a little update. Turns out we had an unexpected pregnancy and given my high risk status - we decided along with my OB in cape town that it was probably best if we did our pregnancy in the States - so here we are back in Atlanta after a crazy last minute move. 

I'll be lurking from time to time - and we hope to buy a vacation property in cape town next year ( as opposed to this one).....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad you made it back safe & sound!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

We did it with an angry 2 year old so it was a harrowing flight hahha! Now I'm chasing down doctors and the whole like.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I bet that was a rough trip!! Hope you find a great doctor!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad you are back in Atlanta safe and sound.~~Please stay in touch!


All of the best with the pregnancy!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Thx - and 2fargone - I'm actually back to the very same doctors I was with in Atlanta. It just makes it easier because they are familiar with my case, have all my records, etc. 

And thanks Johanna - I'm half way to the finish line already!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just breezing through - I'm still pregnant - under weekly surveillance by my doctors here. So far so good. I'm 3 weeks from viability - so we're just focused on that first.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MissGlobal said:


> Just breezing through - I'm still pregnant - under weekly surveillance by my doctors here. So far so good. I'm 3 weeks from viability - so we're just focused on that first.


All of the best!


----------

